# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Не могу открыть порт 3389 для RDP

## 45asd

Всем привет, ситуация следующая, брандмауэр отключил, в свойствах разрешил управление удалённым рабочим столом, проброс порта не могу сделать в роутере так как нет пароля(роутер Ростелеком нет по оптике) , ip динамический, на ноуайпи добавил адрес компа, можно ли что -то сделать без пробрасывания порта?

----------


## Zakuskin

Тебе принципиален рдп? Тимвивер поставь и не парься

----------


## 45asd

> Тебе принципиален рдп? Тимвивер поставь и не парься


мне нужен RDP. Вопрос у меня ещё такой, если у меня будет статический адрес, то тоже надо проброс порта делать?

----------


## Zakuskin

Нет, вродь не надо будет. Подними впн через тот же тимвивер и юзай рдп на здоровье=) Ну или статику делай

----------


## 45asd

> Нет, вродь не надо будет. Подними впн через тот же тимвивер и юзай рдп на здоровье=) Ну или статику делай


а можно подробнее как через тимвивер настроить RDP

----------


## Zakuskin

Как именно ты хочешь это сделать? Поднять впн и использовать родной РДП или воспользоваться встроенным в тимвивер?

----------


## 45asd

> Как именно ты хочешь это сделать? Поднять впн и использовать родной РДП или воспользоваться встроенным в тимвивер?


хочу использовать родноq RDP

----------


## Zakuskin

Ставишь тимвивер, настраиваешь впн и конектишься. Инструкций в инете полно.

----------


## 45asd

> Ставишь тимвивер, настраиваешь впн и конектишься. Инструкций в инете полно.


не могли бы ссылку скинуть пожалуйста, а то я не разу не настраивал

----------


## Zakuskin

Да пожалуйста ссылка

----------


## 45asd

> Да пожалуйста ссылка


спасибо , изучаю

----------


## 45asd

> спасибо , изучаю


по тимвиверу понятно, но я так понял что бы vpn поднять, нужно на обоих машинах драйвер vpn настроить в TV... У меня ситуация такая, аутсорсинговая компания по обслуживанию 1с, сказала мне что бы я им доступ открыл по RDP что бы они залазили в любое им удомное время и ковыряли ску. Тим вивер их типо не устраивает, что через него только один человек может зайти, что им сказать мне? Я просто в этих делах по РДП не сильно работал

----------


## Zakuskin

Тебе в любом случае нужна статика, либо от провайдера, либо через впн.  Дальше создаешь на сервере учетки, на рабочий стол каждой кидаешь ярлык 1с-ки. Тыкаешь сюда и ставишь галочки, где положено. Включаешь на роутере дмз, указываешь адрес сервера.  Даешь им айпишник, они конектятся через рдп, вводят пользователя и пароль и вуаля, попадают на рабочий стол, где тыкая по ярлыку заходят в 1с. Все ведь просто

----------


## AndyPanda

Для этой цели обязателен статический ип-адрес. С динамическим через сервисы типа дин-днс у меня стабильно так ничего и не заработало.Если пролезть и настроить в роутер провайдера нет возможности (например если он работает в режиме моста и принадлежит провайдеру), то нужно ставить свой роутер и на нем делать проброс.Кстати, простой проброс порта 3389 нежелателен, лучше пробросить какой-то нестандарный внешний порт типа 1234 на порт 3389 во внутренней сети, а 1с-ники в рдп клиенте будут набирать строку вида <<твой.стат.ип.адрес:порт1234  >>

----------


## olegspiridonof

> Для этой цели обязателен статический ип-адрес. С динамическим через сервисы типа дин-днс у меня стабильно так ничего и не заработало.Если пролезть и настроить в роутер провайдера нет возможности (например если он работает в режиме моста и принадлежит провайдеру), то нужно ставить свой роутер и на нем делать проброс.Кстати, простой проброс порта 3389 нежелателен, лучше пробросить какой-то нестандарный внешний порт типа 1234 на порт 3389 во внутренней сети, а 1с-ники в рдп клиенте будут набирать строку вида <<твой.стат.ип.адрес:порт1234  >>


статический ip желателен но не обязателен. тимвьювер (и не только, еще есть куча подобных, например logmein) умеет впн который пробьет любые нат-ы. Но лучше всего белый ip на стороне сервера и поднять какую-нибудь бесплатную реализацию впн (openvpn точно подойдет), ибо ходить через незашифрованные порты (даже нестандартные) в интернете - не самая лучшая идея.

----------


## Zakuskin

> статический ip желателен но не обязателен. тимвьювер (и не только, еще есть куча подобных, например logmein) умеет впн который пробьет любые нат-ы. Но лучше всего белый ip на стороне сервера и поднять какую-нибудь бесплатную реализацию впн (openvpn точно подойдет), ибо ходить через незашифрованные порты (даже нестандартные) в интернете - не самая лучшая идея.


тут уже вопрос в том, нужен ли тимвивер клиентам. Со статикой можно поднять впн средствами форточек, без привлечения стороннего ПО.

----------


## alexmannsonn

Вот же ж песец. Разговор слепого с глухим.
На самом деле ответ простой - RDP без проброса портов через роутер никак работать не будет.
Т.е. совсем. И всего делов, чем тут сопли разводить про TeamViewer.
RDP то нативный и бесплатный, и быстрый. А за TeamViewer башлять надо или терпеть его приколы.

----------

